# Weekend Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a pastrami for a friend Friday and then fired the Akorn up again Saturday to cook a brisket for us to eat today. I cooked the brisket at 275* with apple wood chunks and lump charcoal. I wanted to see how a 50* elevation above my usual cook temp would affect the time it took to smoke it. The brisket was 12 pounds and was done in 7 hours. Much quicker than 225* would have done it. When I removed the meat from the cooker, I bent it to fit my pan and almost separated the point from the flat right then. 
I held it whole in the fridge to help keep it from drying out. I sliced the flat and warmed it in a slow cooker, and cut up the point section into cubes for burnt ends, today. I did corn on the Akorn as well.
















































































Save​


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn that looks awesome !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang, just Dang. Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Freakin Fantabulous!


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow!!! That looks good!!!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

M,mm. I can almost smell it. Looks like a real feast!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

mighty fine stuff.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What's your secret on getting the nice looking bark on it :thumbsup:

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...p?t=17484/RK=1/RS=FtwxiFzEJAP6vH.n8RVViM._Mzw-


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> What's your secret on getting the nice looking bark on it :thumbsup:


Don't foil!
Save​


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome spread of food


----------

